

Ask HN: What is the best way to track where and why your visitors disappear? - petenixey

How do you track your conversion funnels and visitor drop-off through your site?<p>Do the goals in Google Analytics work for you? Do you find them easy to set up?<p>Tracking where and why people drop-off through registration and ordering pages is critical but there don't seem to be great ways to do so.<p>Our company has just spend a huge amount of money on Omniture to track exactly this. Has anyone used anything simpler that does this well? Are you pleased with it?
======
profgubler
Clicktale.com actually let's you watch users on your site. You see what they
see and where their mouse moves. This is different than what Omniture offers,
it is more supplemental to what you are asking. I do know that Omniture's
number one competitor is probably CoreMetrics.

